#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [動漫] 狼的紋章 (18禁)

## 呆虎鯨

18禁不是鯨說的＝Ｗ＝，不過內容確實有點兒童不宜，太暴露也充滿暴力血腥，小孩別偷看唷（毆）

以下轉載奇豆網站


作　　者： 泉谷涉 
出版社： 東立 

摘錄自名作人氣小說「Wolf Guy系列」，『狼的紋章』完全改編漫畫版！活在現代，散發出野獸氣息的少年‧犬神明。殘酷且兇狠的慘烈暴力動作漫畫！

以上

　　簡介有點少呢，而且因為是十八禁的，圖片呆鯨拿到的都很小張像上圖那樣

　　剛開始是鯨家小黑豹介紹的，裡面的主角真的是人狼（漫畫裡的稱呼）；第二集還有變成狼人出現在一般人面前唷！
　　劇情還不錯，目前出到第二集，不曉得有沒有人注意到這部作品了呢？

　　接下來呆鯨會去找小說版來看ˇ
　　漫畫滿足動感，小說滿足想像＝Ｗ＝介紹完畢（滾走）

----------


## geotso

這本我有看
大概是七月左右出的
上面打了一個蠻大的18禁
害我拿回家時遮遮掩掩的
可惜漫博時沒找到不然就敗回家了
主角似乎是到了滿月時就會不由自主變成狼人
算是蠻傳統的設定
不過能夠保持理智
疑似不死之身
主就本身的性格跟狼很契合
不過有點偏激的感覺
對於不夠資格的人就仗著有不死之身任他們打...
是所謂狼的驕傲?
第二集出現的狼人形態
感覺就像他自己說的
是化妝弄出來的...
感覺有點太可愛了
關於小說版有沒有什麼資訊呢?
最近到處亂晃好像也沒看到

----------


## 好喝的茶

話說標題讓我以為是有關於狼的紋章、符號。
我還好奇為什麼這些東西也會是十八禁哩。

血腥系的十八禁大好！(？)
不過介紹太少了……應該不考慮入手的說=W=

----------


## sanari

是說這個嗎?
對本作品沒有愛說
主角人物畫風...感覺是肌肉型的(雖然沒有像健美先生一樣...,但是那種也要練很久)

----------


## 夜月之狼

小說版找不到"

似乎台灣沒代理 網路上也找不到日文版資料的說

記得小說是叫做"人狼戰線"這樣(以作者為關鍵字找的)

想看小說啊囧


圖很可愛XDDDD

----------


## 狼嚎

沙狼貼的那個圖啊 右上角的那張讓我想到死神的狛村XD

還有那個理由是絕對是練習了N百遍之後的產物啊ˊˇˋ

感覺好像還滿不錯的~到時候來看看XD

----------


## Silarce

除了主角變成狼人的樣子我實在是非常喜歡外(真的好可愛><)
其餘的部分實在不合我胃口
尤其那個性和行為模式，我實在不能苟同
換作是我早把他們打到半死讓他們看到我就跑

----------


## 隨影

前幾天看到各位大人的介紹今天就去租來看了
個人感覺畫功不錯
狼人也畫的很有霸氣
第二集末尾那個跟獅子打真是不錯的場面
不過他為什麼要回避和人類打阿
乖乖的被人類打實在有點不像狼~~
其他部份都描寫的不錯~~期待第三集

----------


## 陳中平

我在漫畫網站上找到了這篇漫畫，還不錯看，我現在就把網址貼上去好讓大家可以看
http://www.2comic.com/html/6177.html

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

看完這篇 馬上去租來看了
狼畫的超帥超像超讚的啦!
劇情也不錯!(撇開18+的部份不談)
對狼的描述算中肯嚕

有點小捏他 不喜勿點

    主角犬神在聽到某師長對不良少年的錯誤形容(把瘋狗比喻為狼)後 馬上發飆+維護的段落超讚的!!

----------


## omega

這個小狼我有看喔。

狼的驕傲萬歲！

野狗好像被拿來罵人耶，對狗不好。

----------


## 凱爾

這個在租書店有嗎?

我家附近獸人的漫畫實在太少了TAT

不過我喜歡毛毛狼>//////<

----------


## geotso

第三集出了還是沒有狼...

少了狼這本就只使個有著奇怪價值觀的青年漫畫了

我好失望阿~~~~~~~~~

----------


## windta

> 是說這個嗎?
> 對本作品沒有愛說
> 主角人物畫風...感覺是肌肉型的(雖然沒有像健美先生一樣...,但是那種也要練很久)


沙狼貼的這個狼人臉部表情表達的感覺挺不錯的，只是後面的書評有點糟糕（汗

如果好萊塢的技術這麼好，我想他們獸裝訂單接不完啊ＸＤ

什麼時候獸人的地位不在只是一種配角呢...

----------


## 遠方

這本漫畫本狼看過，
畫風不錯，
主角我還滿喜歡的。

----------


## 嵐隱

畫風偏寫實派~
狼畫的很好看~很真喲~^^
不過我覺得他國中生都畫的好老...

電驢下載：http://www.verycd.com/topics/2743967/

下圖小捏他~注意~!!(看了會很想收集)

點擊以顯示隱藏內容









不過第3集沒出現狼...=3=
希望以後每集都能露臉呀~~~

----------


## 巴薩查

在花蓮入爪了第四集
番茄醬噴非常大
還有許多幼獸不宜的鏡頭
真的"非常暴力"的一集
不太建議未滿16的看=
另外只對犬神狼人化有興趣的
那第四集可以放棄了

----------


## 胡狼烏加

> 在花蓮入爪了第四集
> 番茄醬噴非常大
> 還有許多幼獸不宜的鏡頭
> 真的"非常暴力"的一集
> 不太建議未滿16的看=
> 另外只對犬神狼人化有興趣的
> 那第四集可以放棄了


不過第四級叫他們閉嘴的那隻狼(氣勢or象徵)長的真是帥爆了阿~~(大心)
但全集只有那一張圖有狼.....(影子不算的話)
雖然兒童不宜~
我還是會為了難得一見的帥狼繼續追下去>ˇ<

----------


## 浪之狼

這本漫畫我有看過耶,感覺不錯看
有點暴力跟血腥...重點是..狼畫的不錯@@
故事劇情也不會太無言

----------


## 洛肯

第五集出來了~(感動
不過裡面有一張圖好像是學凡赫辛裡狼人呢~(我覺得有像到
雨黑的真心話
"..........是個拒絕相信卻又追求夢想的怪物"

可見雨黑也很想當怪物呢0.0

----------


## 飄飄

> 第五集出來了~(感動
> 不過裡面有一張圖好像是學凡赫辛裡狼人呢~(我覺得有像到
> 雨黑的真心話
> "..........是個拒絕相信卻又追求夢想的怪物"
> 
> 可見雨黑也很想當怪物呢0.0


有像有像 *-*
看到那一頁
到處翻給同學看 !!
帥呆了 !!

早上看到第五集
放學就跑去 把1-5都租回來看了 *-*  ((之前是看網路的
隔天還分給同學看 !!
一開始他們都是有點 阿噁~ ((前面有點色那邊  還有一堆番茄醬
後來 他們自己也越看越起勁 XD


現在在考慮要不要買
還是說 蒐集有狼的地方就好 0..0?

----------


## 大神狼兒

恩啊~真的很好看的說0v0...

可惜不知道為什麼...

目前好像都在第8集沒更新的說...

犬神明真的很有強力的精神...

也常被圍爐...

看了蠻不捨這孩子的說...

第9啥時要出來啊!

我要看他跟老師的發展啦!(誤>v<)

----------


## 希諾道

狼兒~~
今天我在漫畫店看到第九集面世了~~

(路過看到的?)

----------


## 尊o葆葆

這本漫畫我第一次看到呢
在漫畫店不曉得有沒有狼的紋章
這部漫畫我不知道漫畫店有沒有耶QAQ~
看了裡面的內容好想去漫畫店看看有沒有耶>W<
希望漫畫店可以找的到這部漫畫
我通常是小說看很多XD~

----------


## ウルフルン

變了狼人好帥啊~~~我都好想變成狼人的說T.T...

不過給局太慘了...真希望他能和老師在一起...

BTW,不知說小說有沒有繁體中文版呢~~?? ><

----------


## 黑狼騰格爾

> 請勿連續回覆同一篇文章
> 已代為合拼
> 
> 樂園全域管理狼 阿翔


總感覺主角沒去找別人麻煩,麻煩自然會找上他! 真是可憐的命運,一方面說自己是孤獨的狼當做是榮耀,其實心底

是非常渴望人群的溫暖的,話說回來為何沒有女的狼人呢? 這樣就可以跟主角談戀愛了耶!XDDDD

我也好想變一次狼人看看的說,一定很帥很過癮!!! ˋ>w<

我也看完了耶! 封面清綠色的超美! 清綠色我的最愛~

----------


## 黑狼騰格爾

我也看完了耶! 封面清綠色的超美! 清綠色我的最愛~

----------

